# Job Offer



## rdmuk (May 30, 2013)

Hi there

I have a tricky situation that I would like advice on. 

I have been offered a job in HK. I done a 3month internship in the USA one summer (unpaid, but got free food/digs etc), but before I went over I had sent projects etc through to the boss and created stuff for him to use. Then i went over and 'worked/interned' and collected data etc, then i analysed/monitored this for another 3 months so I put I worked for a year there.

On my visa form it asks for employment history and unsure whether to put the 3 months i was in the overseas, or the year that I worked for the company? . I think that the year was a good shout that I got the job, but not a dealbreaker. During the interview I just said i worked for a year, no questions asked etc

I am not too sure what immigration will check? And the 3 month might flag to the employer and question it?

Any advice is welcome

Susan


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

The bigger issue can be from employer's side than immigration. I would strongly recommend you to get some kind of written proof from your ex-employer that you were with them for an year or so. You can take a chance otherwise but backgroud checks might cause an issue.


----------



## rdmuk (May 30, 2013)

Hi there

Thanks for the reply.

I have a written reference saying that I did a year, we just never mentioned some off it was distance/online etc.

its a tricky 1

thanks


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Feel free to write me if u need any help in hk...would be happy to help.


----------

